# Valentine's Day



## Expiry (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought I would share my favourite valentine's formula with you all.

I sent this to my wife as a Valentine's Card, a couple of years ago but she didn't appreciate it as much as I know you will:

=IF(AND(MONTH(TODAY())=2,DAY(TODAY())=14),"I love you","Where's my dinner, woman?")


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Being the Excel geeks that we are, we can shorten up that formula for you:

```
=IF(TEXT(TODAY(),"mdd")="214","I love you","Where's my dinner, woman?")
```


----------



## VoG (Feb 14, 2012)

I would be in deep doo doos for forgetting Mrs VoG's card today if it weren't for the fact that she is currently flying out to Tenerife with a friend (and without me ).


----------



## Jonmo1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm buying the wife a House...I think I'm covered..
But delivered flowers to her work anyway...


----------



## rpetkevi (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Firefly2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I'm in it deep tonight - I haven't got anything arranged (card, flowers, nothing at all)


----------



## JamesW (Feb 14, 2012)

Firefly, I totally read that wrong...


----------



## Expiry (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> Being the Excel geeks that we are, we can shorten up that formula for you:
> 
> ```
> =IF(TEXT(TODAY(),"mdd")="214","I love you","Where's my dinner, woman?")
> ```



I like that.


----------



## Firefly2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

JamesW said:


> Firefly, I totally read that wrong...


----------



## rpetkevi (Feb 14, 2012)

Firefly, Go get chocolate at least, women like it!


----------



## Taul (Feb 14, 2012)

rpetkevi said:


> Firefly, Go get chocolate at least, women like it!



and the increase in hip measurement will be entirely your fault


----------



## Michael M (Feb 14, 2012)

I told SWMBO that I had to go to a conference for 2 days over the Valentines Day celebration....She sounded really happy....go figure.......and I wasted money on flowers ???


----------



## Scott Huish (Feb 14, 2012)

If you want her to stay your wife, you may want to change the formula to:

=IF(TEXT(TODAY(),"md")="214","Happy Valentines Day! ","")&"I love you!"


----------



## Firefly2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Crisis averted by judicious purchase of a card on the way home - phew!


----------



## repairman615 (Feb 14, 2012)

I emailed my girls (wife and daughter) this:




> sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> <o> </o>
> <o> </o>
> paste that into google search…


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's pretty cool Jeff!


----------



## repairman615 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Joe,

I thought so too, can't take credit for it but it did get me an 



> 'OHH that is so sweet!!!!!'


 
and also an 



> 'Oh my, how lovely'


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2012)

And....cheaper than the roses !
Nice one Jeff, credit or note, you posted it


----------



## repairman615 (Feb 15, 2012)

Michael M said:


> And....cheaper than the roses !
> Nice one Jeff, credit or note, you posted it .


 
My florist happens to be a client of mine. 

Day before he called and needed a new water heater. 

I went and inspected to find a gas water heater with a broken control knob (he dropped something on it). Any rate, I figured it out, lit the pilot, and cranked up the burner.

He asked "how much do I owe You?"

"Nothing" I repied...

Then he said "..well let me get you something for your wife" (which is what I wanted... )

A very nice set of flowers complete with a vase!!! 


So Michael, she got the flowers too! 

Very reasonably I might add.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 15, 2012)

You've gotta love Google.

Pasted in
sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5

It replies instantly
"Did you mean sqrt(cos(x))cos(300 x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5 "?

I don't know ! 
Was this some one day only thing ?


----------



## JamesW (Feb 15, 2012)

Gerald Higgins said:


> You've gotta love Google.
> 
> Pasted in
> sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
> ...


 
I get the same thing!


----------



## barry houdini (Feb 15, 2012)

Mrs houdini gazed upon the wondrous flowers that I magicked out of thin air (or, rather, eflorist) and light shone all around.

If I'd sent her an excel formula or a google link instead (especially a broken one) there would be hell to pay......


----------



## Taul (Feb 15, 2012)

Gerald Higgins said:


> You've gotta love Google.
> 
> Pasted in
> sqrt(cos(x))cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
> ...




It failed for me using IE but it worked in Firefox (generates a heart shape graph)
I didn't realise that feature of generating a graph from a browser actually existed, nice find.


----------



## Scott Huish (Feb 15, 2012)

http://bit.ly/xWVJ45


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a bit odd...
At home it worked instantly....at work, same as Gerald...


----------



## Joe4 (Feb 15, 2012)

> It's a bit odd...
> At home it worked instantly....at work, same as Gerald...


Me too.  Perhaps Google only did this for one day?


----------



## Scott Huish (Feb 15, 2012)

It worked for me today in Firefox.


----------



## JamesW (Feb 16, 2012)

Michael M said:


> It's a bit odd...
> At home it worked instantly....at work, same as Gerald...


 
Same here...  I would install Firefox at work but the IT guys will shout at me!


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2012)

Works in Chrome, unsurprisingly.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2012)

This says it all.


----------



## JamesW (Feb 16, 2012)

XKCD answers most of my lifes questions.


----------



## eorill (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh this Thread is so funny 
Well I think I'm more traditional when it comes to Valentine's Day. Women love to get presents! I would be just anxious that guys always forget the important dates, but it's really practical because this year my husband used a flower delivery london next day delivery service and everything arrived in time. I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## HalfAce (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't understand it at all.
When I went into the drug store and asked "have you got a card that says 'You are my one and only'?" the lady there said yes, as a matter of fact they do.
I said "Good, I'd like 4 of those please." and she just looked at me like I had 2 heads.


----------



## justme (Mar 27, 2012)

bwahahahahaha...


----------



## Jonmo1 (Mar 27, 2012)

halface said:


> i don't understand it at all.
> When i went into the drug store and asked "have you got a card that says 'you are my one and only'?" the lady there said yes, as a matter of fact they do.
> I said "good, i'd like 4 of those please." and she just looked at me like i had 2 heads.


 
rotflmao!!!!!


----------

